# May need Stainless Kitchen Fabricator



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

I'm working with some clients that are having problems with the fabricator they are using.....Not showing up, slow, mediocre work...ect.
Need someone that can quickly fix restaurant kitchen fixtures....tig weld, break stainess sheet, ect. If you can do this work or know someone who can please give me a call at 850-232-twenty thirtyseven.
Thanks, Scott.


----------



## Worn Out (May 10, 2008)

Bill at Escambia Welding and fabrication did most of our breaking and shaping..I don't recall his number, but he is located off Nine-mile road beyond Pine Forest before hwy90...He had a guy named Fuqua who did some mobile work for us..Top notch all around.


----------



## reel-crazzzy (Sep 7, 2008)

*rest. fab.*

pensacola metal fab. 484-0662 larry smith top notch outfit. have used them on kitchen remodes and new installs .great work at a fair price.:thumbsup:


----------



## johnsonbeachbum (Oct 1, 2007)

Are you looking for on-site work or take-it-to-them work?


----------



## Breeze Fabricators (Oct 2, 2007)

*Tig*

We can do your on site. We are good at finishing the welds to a high polish or satin finish if needed!!!


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

We are needing mostly off site breaking and on site installation of stainless sheet to wrap doorways , walls , and beams. Some of it has been done....we had to let the current installer get to a point that we could re-open before we could stop him.....since we didnt have anyone else....and didnt have time to replace him.
.....but it's poorly done and we need someone with an eye for detail + quick and fairly priced. I'll try get back with everyone that posts, to get more details.....probably be in the next few days. Thanks!


----------

